# Is she pregnant?



## Potemkyn (Nov 29, 2007)

We have a doeling, Psyche, that just turned a year old a few weeks back. She was with a buck for about five weeks back in Oct/Nov. I never saw him mount her succesfully, but then I was only around for about two hours a day and I left them together day and night nearly the whole time.

Last month her udder grew quite large. It's also quite firm, though it seems to be just about all udder material. I was able to get a bit of the liquid out, just a drop from each side to see. She has a clear, THICK liquid. Doesn't remind me of collostrum - but it is her first kidding.

Now for the odd part. She doesn't look pregnant. In fact, her brother, Cupid, a wether looks a bit fatter than she is. :roll: I'm thinking she's not pregnant. Is there another other way to tell? Would her udder develop if she was not pregnant? I also recall her having a small clear discharge from her vulva sometime after the buck left (maybe later in December) and thought she might be cycling again. :hair:

It's also possible she didn't get bred until just before Thanksgiving - which puts her about a month or so away... 

Thanks much!

Mike


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I'm fairly new at this too, so I'm sure someone with more experience will come along with a better answer to your question, that said, you should be able to feel the fetus on the right side of the doe. Just put your hand there and be patient. You should be able to feel a little kick or a leg or something. (Although I've heard people say they can't feel them, I usually can). I have does that were bred the 1st of Nov. and they are getting noticeably bigger on the right side. Making a bag. Having and attitude! LOL And, of course they will look quite puffy in the "cha, cha". There is a good website called http://www.fiascofarm.com. They have alot of goat info and pics. There are alot of good pics on this site as well. Search the older posts, I learned alot from them. Good luck and welcome to the Goat Spot. Di


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a second freshioner that doesn't look pregnant by looking at her size but her udder has started and her vulva is puffy. So size isn't indication.


As to the clear discharge - that does sound like a heat.


Yes they can udder up without being pregnant - called a precocious udder.

I would keep treating her like a pregnant doe until the last date for kidding passes. Those does are quite tricky.


----------



## Potemkyn (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks y'all.

Seems we are still not sure about Psyche. She's finally got colostrum, but I can't feel anything resembling a kid when I checked her. I put up the the other three on the stand and tried with them also, but outside of feeling a kick, I was left wondering.

Ugh.

I talked to a fella up at work who's had goats for over twenty years. It seems, in his opinion, that Psyche must have had a miscarriage. It's had to say, we've not seen anything in the pasture or in the stalls, Nor have we seen her having contractions.

Yesterday morning, Psyche had a sticky tail and a discharge. She continued to have a discharge for the rest of the day. Just a clear sort of discharge, not much at any on time.

Not much change this morning other than no more discharge. This afternoon, Milk-maid (our second daughter), checked Psyche's teats and they were filled with colustrum instead of the thick sticky clear liquid.

This evening, we milked her out some and now her liquid definately looks like colustrum. We strained it and put it in the fridge. Funny thing, Psyche started calling me after that. Milk-maid stayed with her, but Psyche would only be quiet while I was with her.

She's still at her regular size. In fact, this afternoon my wife said "perhaps Cupid is pregnant instead."

If she's not pregnant, it looks like she's going to come into milk. That's fine with us. But I don't want to start milking her and then end up with her kidding some time later. While I will store the colostrum, I know it's best if it comes straight from the mother.

Any sugestions?

Mike


----------



## Shazzy (Oct 16, 2007)

How odd.

My vote is that she was bred - she should have been after 5 weeks and some does are supposed to be able to hide kids very well. But I'm in the same boat, trying to figure out if my yearling bred in Jan is preggo, so I'm probably biased cuz I want babies!

Of course it could be a precocious udder - does that produce colostrum? I don't know.

Can you post pics? People on here are very good with bottom and belly pics. Plus we love them anyhow!


----------



## Potemkyn (Nov 29, 2007)

Pictures? We'll see. 

Ella kidded this morning. A buckling and a doeling! :stars: 

Mike


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

try not to milk her out anymore, if you do it can simulate contractions, and if she isnt ready you will lose the kids. she also needs those plugs to keep bacteria from getting into her udder and causing mastits. figure out when you had her with the buck and count on fifty days from the last possible time she was in with the buck they can usually go up to ten days late and be ok but i hate waiting that long. at five days late i start to think there is something wrong. 
it could also be that she is making a precocious udder, but if she is making milk then i would at least wait until you are sure there are no babies in there.
The sticky on her tail could of been her mucus plug, if she had miscarried she would have a bloody rear lik she had kidded.
She is crying to you like she has a kid because you took some milk, and so her body is telling her that she is feeding a baby so she is looking for it. 
hope this helps! Happy kidding!
beth


----------



## Potemkyn (Nov 29, 2007)

I've been trying for days to feel if she has a kid in there and cant' feel anything. Also, she's dripping milk now. It's getting her hind legs wet and thus, dirty.

UGH! 

Mike


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

is her udder really full and tight?


----------



## Potemkyn (Nov 29, 2007)

Here are some pictures.





































Yes, her udder is very full and tight.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats a nice udder - but you are right (not that I thought otherwise) she doesn't look pregnant at all. She could be hidding one in there but very unlikely in my oppion. When is the last date she could kid?

It looks like you probably have yourself a precocious milker.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a doe that NEVER looks pregnant, and she has always had twins, but she is really long like your doe and she hides it really well. Yet you will be having babies very soon.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree with sweet goats, she is a really large and long doe. And saanens can hide that pregnancy well. if she has a single kid in there it could be hard to find. 
I would try and figure out a possible due date. count one fifty days from the last day she was in with the buck. That would be my due date. she could kid up to a week after that date. 
beth


----------



## Potemkyn (Nov 29, 2007)

The absolute latest would be late April, about the 21 April. That's two weeks from tomorrow.

That also means he got her just before I took him home. Unlikely, but not impossible.

Mike


----------



## Potemkyn (Nov 29, 2007)

Still no baby...

:hair: 

Mike


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a cashmere.. her last pregnancy she didnt even look pregnant... and had twins....shocked us..
this time she doesnt look pregnant... we'll just have to wait and see what she has..  
hope you get a kid out of her..


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Mike, can you get a picture of her Cha CHa? That will really help.

Be careful if people see you looking at her Cha Cha and taking pictures, you never know what people will think. :ROFL:


----------



## Potemkyn (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh - that's funny.

I'll see what I can manage. We'll be very busy for the next couple of days cleaning the goat's stall and getting feed...

Yea, I'll have watch to make sure no one is watching.  

Mike


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

any babies?
beth


----------

